# Pics from the early season.



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Just some of the pictures from the early season..


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

The kid in the first picture on the left looks like Randy from Home Improvement


----------



## LaLloyd (Sep 11, 2008)

is it getting cold out or what? gloves and coats.

nice job though


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha he kinda does! We will have to make fun of him for that lol.. Ya that morning was cold!


----------



## LaLloyd (Sep 11, 2008)

look at the North Dakota trip post. That's our crew.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice work guys :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Man thats a rough lookin' crew right there... :wink:

Good job on the birds guys!!

Good looking decoys in that first picture too.. :beer:


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

Good job fellas! :beer:

T-minus 2 days till the waterfowl population gets put in check... for me anyway. CAN'T WAIT! We don't hunt early season and pretty much only go out for the opener, so this is something I look forward to like deer season. After this I'm all about pheasants because I have a Vizsla pointer (hence the screen name). Anyway, just had to vent my excitement somewhere (usually falls on deaf ears with the girlfriend.)

In closing, good luck to you all this 2008 waterfowl season!

-vizslajester


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Nicely done boys!!!!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

USSapper said:


> The kid in the first picture on the left looks like Randy from Home Improvement


I don't think so Tim.............haha

Good job guys, looks like fun :beer:


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. Haha ya they are dblkluk!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Alex are you related to Bruce on the west side of the lake?


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ya i am.. He is my dads brother. Do you know him?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

He let me hunt there by his house a couple times last year and let me bring my daughter in to watch him milk the cows. He was pretty cool to me.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet! How did the hunt go? Ya there is usually a couple birds up there. Will maybe have to get together for a hunt!?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I was after snows and we killed em pretty good. Have not been over there yet this season to talk to him but the honkers were loading up there during the early season.

BTW I was the guy trying to take your decoys at the Fairgrounds on Sat.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Geeze Leo go help milk the cows its not hard.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha ya i thought that was you!! Ya there was a field up there that had a lot of geese in there for the early season.. Idk if they are in there much anymore but ill have to see this weekend. Ya the snows usually come a little later but it seems like they are there every year.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Geeze Leo go help milk the cows its not hard.


They have machines for that now. Plus the cows were nervous with us there. They really get to know their owners. Funny though set some decoys up and you can't keep those cows out.


----------



## Flightstopper (Sep 5, 2008)

I've heard what those farmers are using those milk machines for!! :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

He has a parlor then? Yeah, when I first started milking, I couldnt milk for 4 days, I could just be in the barn and feed them.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Not sure what a parlor is?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Big fancy milking place where the cows walk in and the workers are usually undernether the cows and then the just use the tit dip spray and then just hook up the milkers.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny though set some decoys up and you can't keep those cows out.


I hear ya there.

The worst thing is having to go into the pasture to chase down a cripple when there's a bull in the herd. Got to do that a couple of weeks ago, I got stared down by easily the largest angus bull I have ever seen. He was an absolute monster. I grew up on a farm and have seen some bulls do some destructive stuff. I was quick about my business to say the least.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Big fancy milking place where the cows walk in and the workers are usually undernether the cows and then the just use the tit dip spray and then just hook up the milkers.


Or in other words things that put guys like my dad out of business. The Wal-Mart of the dairy world. Work once done by lots of small operations by local farmers now down by a few large operations, by foreigners in a lot of cases.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Big fancy milking place where the cows walk in and the workers are usually undernether the cows and then the just use the tit dip spray and then just hook up the milkers.


yes they had this bit I think there was room for ten cows if I remember. Once again super nice guy and took some time out of his day to shoot the bull and let my daughters see the cows and all the cats in there. I think time is of huge value to farmers so when they give some to you that is something to be appreciative of.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

nice work


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

diver_sniper said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Big fancy milking place where the cows walk in and the workers are usually undernether the cows and then the just use the tit dip spray and then just hook up the milkers.
> ...


You have to admit though, parlors make everything a whole lot easier. I have milked in both tie stall barn and a parlor.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

When i was young stupid and living on ma and pa's dairy farm, my job was to clean the holding pen. A pair of rubber boots and snow shovel and 3ft of poop to wade through...every kids dream :roll: It was actually kinda nice in the winter alot warmer than the stalls


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ya they have a parlor.


----------

